# My grandma......



## Guest (Nov 5, 2012)

Well I would like to let everyone know that my grandma is dying. She has alzheimers(sp), severe UTI and severe dehydration. She is not getting any better. She is in hospice so that they can make her comfortable. I am visiting my grandma every day and it is hard to see her but I manage. I tell her that I love her each time I visit. She is in pain, but I keep telling her to relax and she does. I am just hurting from losing my grandma, but I know that she will be in a better place when she goes. 

I may not be on the forum much but I will try to check in once in awhile.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Sorry to hear this!  Praying for you.


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

I lost my grands in 2000 and theres no easy way about it.

I will pray for your pain to pass and that grand ma can find happiness and peace


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2012)

Thank you both. It has not been easy at all. I am doing the best I can to focus on my classes here at Olympic College but it is hard when a loved one is dying.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

So sorry to hear this. I lost all of my elders except mom, and it always hurts.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Try to get them to give her more pain killers. It should be part of making her comfortable. Nothing but time will help your pain, though. Spend time with her while you can. You have our sympathies.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2012)

Thank you and she is getting pain killers. She is getting morphine, which she is allergic to but they are giving her something with it to help her body take it without having an allergic reaction. Again thank you!


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Sorry about that, my grandma died a few weeks ago.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2012)

Thank you and sorry for your loss OhYesItsMe.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear about this, praying for you. I lost my grandma about 2 years ago to alzheimers.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you. She is the same today as before. She was gasping for air a little bit today while I was visiting. My mom was there also and my uncle. I am going to try to be there right up to the end, I am hoping that I can handle it. In a way, it will prepare me for when my mom gets to this point.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Sorry about this, dear, it's hard to to lose family. I'll be praying for you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you. Yes it is very hard to lose family, especially a family member that has been there for me always with no questions asked.


----------

